# Berlin Thursday Nighters



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

When are they starting this year it should be soon.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Shouldn't be too long. I know someone who fishes them so if I hear anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

start sunday apr 25 32 bucks


----------

